# Tank Inspection Methods



## al.7or (12 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

انا طالبة في هندسة الميكاترونكس و حاليا اعمل على 
مشروع تخرج لتوظيف الروبوت في التانك انسبكشن
و من ضمن البحث, احتاج الى معرفة الطرق القديمة في الـ 
Tank Inspection 

حاليا تعلمت عن طريقة الـ 
UT System 
هل هناك طرق اخرى عوضا عن الاعتماد على الـ ألتراسونك ؟ 
علما بأن الانسكشن من خارج التانك و ليس من الداخل 
ارجو ان يتم تزويدي بمصادر او نصائح ان امكن 

و شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------

